

Well Designed Website for the Milwaukee Police Department  - jinp6301
http://www.milwaukeepolicenews.com/#menu=home-page

======
zwdr
That site certainly looks very good, but is awfully slow. I'd have prefered a
not so flashy design, and I also think this would have presented the police
department better. It does look modern and slick, but not very
professional/official. Makes sense if they want to present themselves as
modern, but it's not really accessible. I visit official sites like that to
inform myself, so the best design would've been clear, performant (in case
someone has an old PC) and, in the optimal case, include a contact form/chat
applet.

It's a well designed website, but the design doesn't fit the target group.

